# peron's tree frogs



## paultheo (Jul 4, 2011)

hello, i have been given a collecion of Litoria peroni, unfortunatly i have no idea how to care for these litte guys.
could anyone tell me how to succsefully cycle them and whether or not they need UVA/B.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chris (Jul 4, 2011)

Fantastic tree frogs, they have really nice colours. They are relatively easy to care for, they need a good source of UV (like all tree frogs) but they don't require a heat source. How many do you have & what are you keeping them in?


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 4, 2011)

I'll PM you with a guy's no# who keeps them and knows his stuff and will give you an abundance of info.
Or you can just give them to me.


----------



## paultheo (Jul 4, 2011)

I have 15 of them which I have housed in a 3ftL x2ftHx2W glass viv, i was going to give them UVA/B through a reptile one solar flare that i have spare. do they require a calcium/vitamin supplement like reptivite?
Also i have been gifted with 4 red eyed tree frogs could they live with the perons? as they are tropical they would have different housing /UV needs?


----------



## zacthefrog (Jul 4, 2011)

WOW, i could always buy a couple off you and they don't need any extra heat/ UV supplies because there common and don't require it.

and could you please post some pics also


----------



## Chris (Jul 4, 2011)

paultheo said:


> I have 15 of them which I have housed in a 3ftL x2ftHx2W glass viv, i was going to give them UVA/B through a reptile one solar flare that i have spare. do they require a calcium/vitamin supplement like reptivite?
> Also i have been gifted with 4 red eyed tree frogs could they live with the perons? as they are tropical they would have different housing /UV needs?



That's probably too many frogs in that size tank. The Red Eye's will be perfectly okay with the Perons but will need some warmth as well as the UV source. Personally I've never used any sort of supplement with any of my frogs, although I know many people do.


----------



## MissSnake (Jul 4, 2011)

Where are you situated? 
Depending on where you are, you may need to heat them. 
If your in SA, VIC or South NSW you may to heat them, if you are in QLD or Central Coast no heat will be required.

I keep my frogs in small groups just so I can monitor there feeding habits, then when they are adults I just put them in a larger communal enclosure.
I would seriously be ready to give you some offers on those Perons.


----------



## zacthefrog (Jul 4, 2011)

i would definatly offer you something for those perons becasue you've got too many for that size enclosure


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jul 4, 2011)

Could I ask why they'd need UV? 

The reason I ask is I have a small colony of Peron's living in my yard, & I never see them out during daylight hours, they're always holed up in their favourite hiding places (steel tube fence post, in the watering can etc), well away from sunlight.


----------



## paultheo (Jul 4, 2011)

MissSnake said:


> Where are you situated?
> Depending on where you are, you may need to heat them.
> If your in SA, VIC or South NSW you may to heat them, if you are in QLD or Central Coast no heat will be required.
> 
> ...



these are adults already, aparrently they were given to my freind as taddies and he raised them for four years,now due to family reasons he's going back to england and altho he would like to take them with he obviously cant, so i got them.
I live in S.A. it gets pretty cold down here so ive been using a heat mat and a microclimate dimming thermostat set on a steady 24 degrees. as a substrate im using coco coir but that seems to bug the ****** out of them, as it gets all over them and they flick it off with their back legs. 
I have a viv being made for them that is4ftH 3ftD &4ftL, I was hoping someone would know whether to keep these guys in a dry viv and just have a water source handy or a wet setup with running water and misters? Would that be ok for that many frogs? the red eyes are going to stay in their own viv.


----------



## Chris (Jul 4, 2011)

paultheo said:


> these are adults already, aparrently they were given to my freind as taddies and he raised them for four years,now due to family reasons he's going back to england and altho he would like to take them with he obviously cant, so i got them.
> I live in S.A. it gets pretty cold down here so ive been using a heat mat and a microclimate dimming thermostat set on a steady 24 degrees. as a substrate im using coco coir but that seems to bug the ****** out of them, as it gets all over them and they flick it off with their back legs.
> I have a viv being made for them that is4ftH 3ftD &4ftL, I was hoping someone would know whether to keep these guys in a dry viv and just have a water source handy or a wet setup with running water and misters? Would that be ok for that many frogs? the red eyes are going to stay in their own viv.



I live in Adelaide too & have kept Perons outdoors in an aviary for years, they are a South Australian species (from the Murray area) so will tolerate this weather with no issues. All you'll need to do is to acclimatise them if they've come from a warmer climate. They will definitely not need any sort of heating indoors down here. They will live happily in a tank with a bowl of water & regular food, they don't need high humidity.


----------



## zacthefrog (Jul 4, 2011)

im in adelaide too... you gonna sell or give any away coz i would buy


----------

